# DNR (Game Warden)



## rcl700 (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm looking for information on becoming a DNR Conservation Ranger. There seems to be little information out there related to current job duties, job openings, and other related information. Are there any DNR Rangers on this site that can answer questions about the department? 

I mostly find back dated posts indicating they are on a severe hiring cut back. Is this still the case. I have an associate's degree and a clean criminal record. I'm just wondering how hard it is to get on with a department like this. 

Any insight into becoming a conservation Ranger or the pros and cons would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks guys.


----------



## Cedarridge Tomcat (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey,  Have you checked in on the internships available w/DNR?  Go to the www.gohuntgeorgia.com site and take a look....good way to get your foot-in-the-door!!  Its under the get involved tab


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Feb 27, 2015)

Curious-so I googled what is being sought and it brings up their websites with applications, openings, details, etc....perhaps you should do likewise and see where it leads.


----------



## satchmo (Feb 27, 2015)

Pm C.Killmaster, he definitely knows. Good luck to you.


----------



## BBond (Mar 2, 2015)

http://www.gadnr.org/sites/uploads/dnr/pdf/Becoming_a_CONSERVATION_RANGER_%285-1-12%29.pdf


----------

